

A list of JavaScript WYSIWYG editors - sandebert
https://github.com/cheeaun/mooeditable/wiki/Javascript-WYSIWYG-editors

======
marijn
Well, since there seems to be a JS rich text editing item on here every day
now, let me just link to my up and coming project in this space again:
[http://prosemirror.net](http://prosemirror.net)

~~~
amelius
This looks very good, in fact it looks more promising than anything I've seen.
The one thing that seems to be missing still is extensive documentation, or is
that somewhere to be found already?

~~~
marijn
Nope, does not exist yet. This is something I'll be working on once funding
succeeds [1].

[1]:
[http://indiegogo.com/projects/prosemirror/](http://indiegogo.com/projects/prosemirror/)

------
jdp23
There sure are a lot of them ...

Does anybody have experience with wysiwyg.js?
[http://wysiwygjs.github.io/](http://wysiwygjs.github.io/)

------
oever
WebODF is a fine addition to that list.

[http://www.vandenoever.info/blog/2015/05/30/typing-
together-...](http://www.vandenoever.info/blog/2015/05/30/typing-together-
alone.html)

------
amelius
They seem to have ignored the "collaborative" angle, which is important
because we're talking about web applications.

